# Mio Bear



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

A guy I fish with had a story for me when I got back from vacation. He went fly fishing east of the Mio Dam, I am guessing 5 miles from town by the way he told me the story. He was on the south side of the river. He was fishing in an area where it is too deep to wade and was having some caddis and a scattering of white fly's hatch (but the main hatch is long done).

Around dark he heard something abruptly come crashing down the hill. At first he thought it was a deer, but a minute later he realized a bear was standing very near him at the edge of the water. He hadn't moved yet, and was paralyzed with fear but had the smarts to work his reel to make a lot of noise. As soon as he did that the bear backed off down stream which gave him the opportunity to climb back up the hill to his truck. 

BTW he said he was on the wrong side of the river because the north shore was having a fair amount of surface activity being the sun hits that side more toward dark.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

I saw a bear on the south branch last weekend. As soon as it saw me it got the hell out of there. 

I wouldn't say the whites are on the way out yet. From what I've heard the blanket hatches haven't even started yet. This hatch will last through mid-end of september.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have seen a bear and seen sign (claw marks on trees) a few times around the Hale/Whittemore/Tawas area. It always makes me nervous when I see sign. Makes me want to land a couple fish right quick, it does.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

We have a place 2 miles from Hale. There were 3 bears up a guys tree for 24 hours last year. Those bears crossed the road and now we get bear sign back where we deer hunt (not that we want bear sign!) Kinda scary. If there were 3 bears up in plain sight near a populated subdivision there must be many back in the woods.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

my in-laws live just north of this section of the Asable and they have a bear that keeps visiting them. They usually get one that passes thru every year, but this year its seems to be sticking around.


----------



## RockBottom (Jul 4, 2004)

weekendredneck said:


> my in-laws live just north of this section of the Asable and they have a bear that keeps visiting them. They usually get one that passes thru every year, but this year its seems to be sticking around.


Have been going to McKinley for 18 years, and tons of family going there as well. In those years i think we have seen 3 or 4 combined.

Trervor


----------



## RockBottom (Jul 4, 2004)

weekendredneck said:


> my in-laws live just north of this section of the Asable and they have a bear that keeps visiting them. They usually get one that passes thru every year, but this year its seems to be sticking around.


they wouldnt happen to be Russ and Virginia Tapan would they? Not to many people live out that way...with similar talk.

Trevor


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

RockBottom said:


> they wouldnt happen to be Russ and Virginia Tapan would they? Not to many people live out that way...with similar talk.
> 
> Trevor


No, not them...My in-laws are about 10 miles west of Mckinley. Have you ever fished O'Brian lake?


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

how far is that from the "pink store" on M33 my cabin is near loon lake :yikes:


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

It sounds like we should plan a meet-n-greet at the Faull Inn sometime soon. My place is about 20 minutes from the Pink Store.


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

i have been tring to get the ice fishing nut up there but he's been busy  ican let you know when i'll be up next time.LABOR DAY weekend was one of the better time's i've have in a long time :mischeif: just wish i had more time


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

willie said:


> how far is that from the "pink store" on M33 my cabin is near loon lake :yikes:


They are about 8 or 9 miles from the "pink store".


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Banditto said:


> It sounds like we should plan a meet-n-greet at the Faull Inn sometime soon. My place is about 20 minutes from the Pink Store.


I'm going to be up there the last weekend in Sept. and the 1st weekend in Oct.


----------

